# help with 1 RD columbian vise



## olcoach (Mar 10, 2017)

I have an old Columbian vise and the only #s etc. I can find is 1 RD other than the company name. The vise appears to be a quick release as the screw has a flat spot with no threads on it. My problem is I can only turn the handle less than a 1/4 turn and it hits a metal protrusion that is part of the casting so obviously meant to be there. There has to be a trick to releasing the mechanism but I can't find it and there very little info out here on vises. Somewhere there is an old timer that knows the secret. I'm going nuts trying to figure it out and if anyone can solve my dilemma I'll be so grateful. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

photos, my friend, we need photos


----------



## noahm (Nov 16, 2016)

This thread may help as he does a teardown on one.


----------



## olcoach (Mar 10, 2017)

I will have pictures up tomorrow but I don't think they will help. What I need is someone that has worked with one of these vises who knows the secret. Somewhere there is an old timer (someone as old as me) that used one of these that he got from dad or grandpa. My vise is in a lot better condition than the vise in the teardown and I tore this one down as it's pretty easy but it still doesn't help unlock the secret.


----------



## olcoach (Mar 10, 2017)

Here are the pictures. If you look to the left of the large right hand bolt you can see the flange that prevents the handle from turning. You can also see the metal run down longer on the right side of the tool thus proving that that's how it's supposed to be. I know it makes no sense. Someone please help.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

The handle on that model should turn 3/4 revolution. Someone took it apart and reassembled it with the nub in the wrong location. Pop the pin out, take those pieces off and reassemble correctly and it should work.


----------



## olcoach (Mar 10, 2017)

It does turn 3/4 of a turn but that isn't going to turn very far. You talk about taking the pin out. I'm not sure where there is a pin-enlighten me please and thanks for your help.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

If it's doing 3/4 of a turn, that's the design so you shouldn't need to change anything on this end if the quick release is working correctly. Your original post said it was only going 1/4 turn, so that's why I thought maybe it had been reassembled incorrectly.

On the quick release styles like that one, they are designed to release with counter clockwise 3/4 turn, then you slide them tight up against the work piece and the 3/4 turn clockwise re-engages the threads and tightens up the work piece. Works pretty fast once you get used to it, but doesn't allow as much control over the clamping pressure. That's actually a good thing on a quick release, as too much pressure can break the mechanism.


----------



## olcoach (Mar 10, 2017)

Jay T thank you as it makes sense. I thought I was going nuts. Thanks to all who replied. Mike


----------

